# Powder coating and differential scanning calorimetry



## maiao502

*H*ello,
*I* would like to know what is the meaning in *S*panish of "Powder coating and differential scanning calorimetry." 

*T*hanks*.*


----------



## lutapia

Creo que sería bueno poner el contexto en el que está inserta la frase para poder ayudarte


----------



## Mastoc

... y leer las reglas del foro.


----------



## maiao502

Ese es el titulo del docuemtno que estoy leyendo pero no entiendo el significado , la frase esta completa tambien me gustaria sabes que significa "caking" y "blocking "


----------



## lutapia

Maiao502, parece que eres nuevo en el foro; pon el contexto del título de lo que estás leyendo ya que, muchas palabras tienen más de un significado y dependiendo de lo que se trate, se traducen de una forma u otra... entonces para poder traducir el texto, se debe conocer primero si estás ante un tema de química, física, eléctrica, etc. y luego traducir al español, por ejemplo, en el ámbito en que me desenvuelvo, traducimos "powder" como pólvora pero en otros contextos puede ser traducido como harina, ¿entiendes? pon más información y te podremos ayudar mejor... Gracias!!!

Para solicitar nuevas traducciones de palabras, debes abrir nuevos 'hilos' en otras consultas distintas, de otra forma, otros usuarios podrían no encontrar el mismo significado que tu buscas... Sigue tratando, ya verás que entre todos te intentaremos ayudar, sólo que hay sencillas reglas que respetar, saludos...!!!


----------



## maiao502

muchas gracias por la ayuda,
el documento que estoy leyendo trata de pintura en polvo, es sobre un instrumento de medicion que se utiliza en procedimientos con pinturas en polvo
gracias


----------



## lutapia

Entonces, la traducción de la frase podría quedar como sigue:

"Cobertura de polvo y de calorimetría de exploración (en Chile decimos escaneo) diferencial"

- La calorimetría es la ciencia es la ciencia de la medición del calor de las reacciones químicas o de los cambios físicos -  Probablemente al instrumento a que haces referencia es a un calorímetro que sirve para medir el calor mencionado antes

¡¡¡Quizá otros usuarios puedan mejorar la traducción!!!


----------



## maiao502

Muchas gracias


----------



## cybermetaller

También he escuchado, en más de una oportunidad, "barrido" en vez de exploración.
La técnica DSC (así es ampliamente conocida en el medio) somete a una pequeña muestra a un programa de temperatura y registra con gran precisión los cambios de temperatura de la muestra en comparación con los del ambiente. Esto genera una diferencia de temperatura que determina si el proceso es exo o endotérmico, y que permite hacer inferencias respecto de la muestra, como tipos de reacción y/o entalpías y calores latentes y sensibles, entre otros.

Para "powder coatings" yo diría "recubrimiento en/con polvo."

Saludos.


----------



## mora

Hola:

Powder coating = recubrimiento/ revestimiento en polvo

Saludos, 

Mora


----------



## krometor

HI guys​

I really need to translate this, I can't come up with anything good​ 
The physical ageing characteristics of glucose, fructose, and their mixtures were studied using standard differential scanning calorimetry​ 
...mediante una calorimetría ddiferencial de barrido standard????​ 
Thanks​


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. "Calorimetría de barrido diferencial estándar".
Saludos.


----------

